# Betta seems to be having trouble breathing! sitting at top of tank & barley moving



## LuvMyBettas12

*Betta seems to be having trouble breathing! sitting at top of tank & barley moving*

Something is wrong with my Crowntail, it just started today, I just got him a brand new tank yesterday, he was in not quite a 1 gallon vase so I got him a 2 gallon tank. Today he didn't really eat this morning, I offered pellets first and when he didn't take those I removed them and put a tiny bit of flakes in. He ate one of the flakes but has spent the rest of the day, mostly at the top of his tank, gills constantly moving and looks to be gasping for air, Sitting in one spot and barley moving.

He went down and around for a swim a couple times but ran back up for air. Now he's just been at the top of the tank all day. I'm freaked out! 

I have 4 bettas in total and my other 3 are fine. I got this guy on Dec 6, 2010.

3 of my 4 bettas got bigger tanks yesterday and only the crowntail seems to be having issues today. I used the same water, water conditioner and aquarium salt mixture for all 4 as always.. I haven't done anything different.  help anyone?????


----------



## LuvMyBettas12

Here is a video I took of the labored breathing, sorry the quality isn't good, I took it with my cell...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eE2WAhFmeI


----------



## LuvMyBettas12

here's another 2 videos...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ew6L1N6DRh4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CogkGaFrVvM
in the second one it seems like he was having trouble getting up for air, kept falling


----------



## LuvMyBettas12

Any help / suggestions / related experiences, anything would be of great help! Please and thank you!!


----------



## Oldfishlady

Welcome to the forum and sorry your Betta is not well....

Since this is a new setup-it may be something toxic or even not enough dechlorinator...this is easy to forget when you are making a change over...also what is your water temp....

Right now-I would start by making 50% water changes and use a little extra dechlorinator for the next 2-3 days and see if he won't perk up for you...don't worry about feeding him right now...I would hold all food until his breathing has returned to normal

Why are you using salt and how much are you using?

Keep us posted...

Edit-I just seen you other post-if he is having trouble getting to the top-I would turn off the filter and lower the water level and make a 100% water change...keep the water temp in the 76-77F range. Make sure the fresh dechlorinated water is within a couple of degrees between new and old water so not to cause temp related shock

Is this a brand new fish too-if so, how did you acclimate him to your source water?


----------



## LuvMyBettas12

Thanks 

For his water I am using Nutrafin Betta Plus water conditioner, it says to use 5 ml for every 2 liters of water, so i have been measuring that out. I have also been adding Nutrafin freshwater aquarium salt, it says to use a table spoon for every 5 gallons, so I have been using less than a table spoon since he was in just under a 1 gallon and is now in a 2 gallon. 

I have never had a problem before, all 4 of my bettas were happy and healthy until today when Spongebob started acting this way, the other 3 are fine in their tanks, same as usual. 

...he has been moving around more which makes me happy, just in the last half hour. I'm hoping it was just over feeding, i was giving him 2 or 3 pellets in the morning but he is so tiny I could probably get away with 1 or 2. but anything he doesn't eat I remove right away so it wont pollute the tank. I've also added flakes to their diet about a week and a half ago, he seems to like these more than pellets and ate one flake this morning. I buy the HBH Betta color bright flakes and the HBH betta bites.


----------



## LuvMyBettas12

...oh and I did just notice that all of their tanks are at 72-73 deg right now, I normally try to keep them closer to 75 - 78 deg. I turned the heat up a smidge just now...


----------



## LuvMyBettas12

his left gill is defiantly hanging out more than the other....would love to know why and what that means!! Is it possible he hit it on something? There really isn't anything in his tank to do so on and I'm normally very careful when transfering them to do water changes. he was fine all yesterday after the change. Not sure what he could've hurt himself on if that is it...


----------



## Oldfishlady

Since it is a new tank-it could be something toxic....I would make a 100% water change to rule that out as a cause.....is he bloated, scale sticking up, have you seen any poop-before you moved him to the new tank-how much and how often did you make the water changes on the 1gal tank.

Also, they don't need long term salt-it can cause resistant issues and kidney damage
Aquarium salt is a great product for treatments when used for the right reason, dosage and duration....with salt tolerant species....


----------



## LuvMyBettas12

ok, well I already did the 50 % water change and he seems to be moving around more already. and oh! I wasn't aware to not use new salt for every water change, ok I will stop adding the salt. 

Hmm I don't think hes bloated, he looks pretty normal. Its just the one gill that seems to be staying out and the other is going in and out. I'll try posting another video that hopefully shows what I mean...try taking it from above to hopefully show the difference.

Well he's finally sitting back on his leaf hammock and not breathing so heavy...hope that's a good sign...*fingers crossed!*


----------



## LuvMyBettas12

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnHpRB6Oq_k

not the best quality, sorry, very disappointed in my phones video quality. Its all I have at the moment.


----------



## Oldfishlady

When he was in the 1g-how much and how often did you make water changes, how long have you had this Betta, who did you get him from, can you tell what color the gills are...this information will help me give you an idea about the gill


----------



## LuvMyBettas12

I had his mirror in this morning so I saw his gills well, after he wouldn't eat i figured maybe he was bored so put it in to get him to play and they were his normal red.

I got him on Dec 6, 2010 from my local Petland. 

At first I was changing his water only about every 2 weeks but was doing 100% water changes, then I found out I am only supposed to do about half the water only because some bacteria in the water is 'good bacteria' and the water can actually get dirty faster if I'm always doing 100% water changes, which yes was seeming to be true, it seemed to get dirtier faster every time. So now I plan to do 50% water changes once every 3-5 days. Is that a good amount of time?

...hope I answered all of your questions ;0)

Thanks so much for the help!


----------



## Oldfishlady

Most likely what is going on with the gills is scar tissue from ammonia burns.....in 1gal tank with water changes every two weeks the ammonia and nitrite levels can get to levels that can hinder oxygen transport in the blood and burn the skin and gills- this can result in scar tissue...depending on how much/bad the scar tissue-sometimes it can cause extended gill flaps and sometimes breathing or exchange problems....not a lot can be done once the damage has been done except to maintain really good water quality....

In filtered tanks you can establish the nitrogen cycle and this beneficial bacteria can help break down the harmful byproducts from the fish to less harmful byproducts-once the nitrogen cycle has established (4-8weeks) depending on tank size the amount and number of water changes can be reduced and still maintain water quality.

In filtered tanks 1-4gal-regardless of nitrogen cycle-twice weekly 50% water changes are needed...1-50% water only and 1-50% with substrate cleaning by vacuum or stir and dip method to maintain water quality

Filter media also needs a swish/rinse in old tank water with a water change a couple of times a month and when the water flow slows to get the big pieces of gunk off to maintain good water flow-you want the filter media to look dirty....this is good bacteria....

In unfiltered tanks 1-4gal-need twice weekly water changes...1-50% and 1-100% to maintain water quality....


----------



## LuvMyBettas12

Ok, thank you so much!! If that is what it is then hopefully he will be ok!!

I will be sure to start doing proper water changes and stop adding the salt and hopefully he will heal! Ohh I feel so bad 

When should I do his next 50% water change since I did one today? Should I do it sooner since this one had some salt?


----------



## Oldfishlady

I would do some 50% daily for 2-3 days and then start a regular schedule based on if your tank if filtered or not...and don't feel bad....stuff happens and what is important is now you know......positive thoughts.....


----------



## LuvMyBettas12

Thanks :0)
ok, thank you so much for your help!!! I'll let you know how things go


----------



## LuvMyBettas12

after more research It's defiantly inflamed gills, he seems to be swiming better today but his face is paler 

I've seen many differernet sites suggest Ampicillin, should I try this??


----------



## LuvMyBettas12

I'm quite certain it is inflamed gills after further research, other than water changes is there anything further I should be doing? I have seen on a few different sites people suggested Ampicillin, is this helpful in my case?

I have been doing the 50% water changes every day. He seems to be swimming a little better today but his face is paler which scares me! Breathing doesn't seem as labored though...is that good or bad??


----------



## LuvMyBettas12

oops, sorry for the repeated info on the last 2 posts...


----------



## Oldfishlady

By improving the water quality will help the Betta immune response so he can take care of himself in a sense-we have to provide the tools..i.e....clean water of the correct temp, nutrition etc.........often improved water quality and nutrition are all that is needed...personally I don't use antibiotics nor do I recommend them.....I have had better luck with my fish by using more natural methods-less harsh on them and the environment.....

Its a good sign that he is swimming better and breathing is less labored...is he eating?


----------



## LuvMyBettas12

I tried feeding him one small flake this morning but he wouldn't take it, I haven't offered him food since Friday. 

He swims around pretty good still and yesterday I tried dipping his mirror in just long enough to get a look at his gills and he still flared at it, but I didn't want to tire him out so as soon as I saw his gills i took it away. Also I did another 50 % water change today.

Today he's still pale around the face and he has some red and white around his eyes instead of his usual black. This concerns me.

Thanks again so much for all your help! I really hope he heals. My poor baby


----------



## LuvMyBettas12

Still not eating and is pale on his body a bit now. Very sad.


----------



## kfish

When was the last 100% change? You may want to do one and rinse everything in the tank off with hot water. Make sure you keep the water warm for him and acclimate him back into the tank after the 100% change.


----------



## LuvMyBettas12

My heart is broken  Spongebob passed away yesterday.
Thank you anyway for your help.

RIP my little baby


----------

